# Redrilled Wheels



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

Can you guys post some pics of your wheels that have been redrilled.
the faces.
i have some wheels to get redrilled but the shop didnt want to do them because they said it would go through the center bore and the centercaps might not get back on. i have talked to other people and they have told me they should be fine cause, their will be still enough threads to put the center caps back on.
if anyone else has redrilled wheels and can post them up so i can see that would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
some pics i have found


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Redrilled Wheels (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_i have some wheels to get redrilled but the shop didnt want to do them because they said it would go through the center bore and the centercaps might not get back on. i have talked to other people and they have told me they should be fine cause, their will be still enough threads to put the center caps back on.

I had a set of BBS RS that had a 70mm centrebore and I wanted to get them redrilled to a PCD of 100mm - this couldn't be done as, like you said above, the drilling would take out some of the centre cap thread. You have to remember it's not merely the hole you're drilling; you also need some space around the hole for the nut to fit.
However, I bought a set with the correct centrebore this time (@ 57mm) and had them redrilled to 4x100 for my Mk3 Golf GL:








Note that they were previously 5 lug in a PCD of possibly 112 or 114.3. The machinist filled those holes, then went on to redrill the pattern I wanted. Basically like making a new wheel for me.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Redrilled Wheels (rayray086)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rayray086* »_
I had a set of BBS RS that had a 70mm centrebore and I wanted to get them redrilled to a PCD of 100mm - this couldn't be done as, like you said above, the drilling would take out some of the centre cap thread. You have to remember it's not merely the hole you're drilling; you also need some space around the hole for the nut to fit.

 
thanks for the info and the picture
and that is exactly why im not sure of doing these wheels because i am not 100% sure that it will work.
and i dont want to waste or lose my wheels by trying this out


----------

